# Wire Crates



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Who makes the best wire crate and what's the best size for an average size male lab? Will a 22 x 36 x 24high be ok? I currently have a slant back kennel aire and want to go to something square.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Tom,
I have two of the Mid-West 24x27x36 inch wire crates. One of them has doors on the end and the side. That way I can put them end to end and still get my launchers in the truck.

Buck


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Buck, As you can see I'm still trying to fit that Truckvault and kennels in the Expedition.....


----------

